# Meeting children's sw and foster carer - what to expect?



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

We're really hoping to be matched with 2 little ones, aged 4 and 7. 
We have a date soon to meet their social worker and foster carer. We were wondering if anyone has any experience of this? We have a list of questions we'd like to ask but we don't now what they might want to ask us? Our sw says not to worry and they'll love us, but we know they're also considering another family (who they haven't arranged to meet yet) and we're not sure what their sw and foster carer may be hoping to get out of the meeting.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Chadwick,
Likewise we are linked to siblings and awaiting meeting with FC. So no advice but interested to hear from others too. 
Our questions are all about LOs likes, dislikes, routine, bedding, toys, eating etc etc but nervous as to what they expect from us. 
Good luck


----------



## Villa181 (Aug 27, 2011)

We had our first meeting with little ones SW and FF last week. I'm sure every meeting is different but for us it was a really positive experience. They just wanted to know a little more about us other than what was in PAR and asked about giving up work, primary carer, and how we would use therapeutic parenting techniques to support with trauma. They gave us a lot of info about her and did most of the talking and although were very good at probing we did not feel under interrogation which is what we expected. Ultimately they're looking to see if you're the right forever family and just find out who you are as a couple/ family. We asked a few questions- mainly about medical issues, development etc but nothing too in depth as first meeting. Sadly for us we decided not to continue with this particular little one but the experience was very positive as I said. Our SW said however it was a good meeting- some do feel like you're being interrogated and put through the mill. Having said that we weren't put through the mill and still felt like we had- a lot to think about when they've gone! Good luck both xx


----------



## Villa181 (Aug 27, 2011)

Have just realised after all that this isn't your initial meeting and you're already linked- so sorry girls for not reading properly- Monday blues is my only excuse xxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Villa181 - thanks for this. This is our initial meeting - at least I 'think' it is in that we've had the CPR but haven't met their sw or foster carer before!


----------



## Villa181 (Aug 27, 2011)

Phew- thought I'd gone completely mad- the FC didn't come to our initial meeting- that's why was confused x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi ladies

We met with Lorettas SW and FC. I went with a list of questions but did find that I looked a bit official so I put my little book away and stopped writing after a while! It was more like an informal chat. Def make sure you ask questions about LO e.g. How are they doing? What do they like doing? Etc I would say you can ask the other questions like : what washing power do you use etc but I got the impression it was more about getting to know each other. We asked those sort of questions at a later date. Have them ready though. 

Oh and she asked us about ourselves....where we lived...background..... What we liked doing etc.. I wasn't expecting that so be prepared to talk about things you put in your paperwork about yourself. We only had to speak briefly about ourselves though!

They do have a meeting a few weeks later and take FC opinion of you into consideration so it is important to give a good impression. I can remember being quite nervous but it was a formality really and you will be fine! The SW kind of chaired the meeting and stepped in with questions too to keep it flowing. 

Exciting times! Good luck xxx


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Is your own SW present at the meeting as well or are you on your own with LO's SW and FF. I got the impression that your SW comes with you at all meetings but I could be wrong so just wanted to check


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes at ours it was our SW, LO SW and FC X


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

My initial meeting was with my sw, his sw and ff. I had written down loads of questions and was expecting to be asked loads.  I think they had already decided based on my PAR that it was a good match and they didn't really ask me anything other than asking my preferences e.g. who did I want to meet next.. I didn't meet the FCs until a few weeks later. Now it's 2 1/2 weeks until matching panel!


----------



## 06tigerfeet (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Chadwick..

We had our meeting with foster carer today (we are linked to a 5 and 2 year old). We didn't go with a list of questions, we just used it to chat about the kids and find out more about their personality's and likes/dislikes... We just went with the thought that we will have plenty of opportunity in the future to discuss routines and the day to day stuff... We felt it really helped having a relaxed chat and start to build a relationship with her...

Hope this helps x


----------

